# Comparative listening Mahler 4



## abbado71 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hear Hear good ladies and gentleman

in parallel to our French forum which already has more than a million of posts, I propose to organize a Comparative listening of the 4th symphony of Gustav Mahler 

Everybody is welcome come to participate in this Comparative listening . I think that this forum doesn't have vocation to the mockeries and therefore each, in particular those which can be afraid to be victim of some lampoons, in all confidence can participates and givig their opinion and ordering

Concerning the technical motives of organization;

1) Comparative listening will get used to the blind (but it is allowed to listen with open eyes)
2) will have five phases (the third movement is to long )
3) The ordering will make with the Condorcet's method
4)I will send the excerpts of every group by private message (So it’s importance to enroll here or by private message)

Comparative listening will begin in around 4 weeks ( time for the members to enroll and for our French forum to finish the 5th Shostakovich 's Comparative listening

The first phase will be composed of 36 differents records of around 70 versions that I listened (so it will have best, very best battle ! )


----------



## abbado71 (Apr 28, 2015)

Naturally, after each phase , the lower version of each group will be eliminated, and I will reveal each commentaries(i 'll be try to translate the french comentaries to)
I should indicate than your comentaries must be spoiled(i don't know if you understand this terrm and if it's possible in this forum)

Are you ok to participate ?
think again


----------



## abbado71 (Apr 28, 2015)

nobody is interested ??


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

abbado71 said:


> nobody is interested ??


I am a little confused as to how this works. Also the thought of listening to 70 versions of the piece is a bit daunting, even though I love it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sounds good. How do I participate? I would love to hear 70 versions of this.

And if Mahlerian is around, this would be wonderful to get some input from him here.


----------



## abbado71 (Apr 28, 2015)

In fact, Participants will divide into group and must comparate 4 recording (and if you are fast I can send you another group).
You will be approximately three per groupe and, individualy , you will make a little (or long if you want) review of each score and doing a grading of each version. The final ranking of your group is doing after that all group's participant make is grading.

Morever, you will listen just a mouvement for the first phase 1st mvt->1st phase 2sd mvt->2sd phase 3 mvt first part->3rd
3mvt part 2->4th phase and to finish 4mvt->final phase

The poor versions of each group will eliminate according to votes of the group's participants.

I hope that is clear and understandable because my english it maybe bad


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I have never understood any kind of infatuation with listening to so many versions of the same piece.

As far as I'm concerned, Mahler's 4th is a great piece of music. 

It remains great whether conducted by x or y or z.

If I listened to 70 different versions, I doubt I could tell any difference between most of them.


----------



## abbado71 (Apr 28, 2015)

But you will just compare 4 versions for the first mouvement, and rank it. 

After, with your rank and the rank's of other persons analysing same versions that you( usefulness of group because all person of group listen the same versions)

and similarly after for others phases


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

how are musical samples distributed? are we directed to a web site?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2015)

If I understand correctly, the whole process will be divided into five phases (the third movement will be split into two phases). In each phase, we will listen to four versions of the current movement.

Am I correct that the listening samples will be distributed so that we won't know who the conductors are? Also, will the same four composers be used for each of the five phases? Or will they be reshuffled across groups between phases?


----------



## abbado71 (Apr 28, 2015)

Icarus said:


> If I understand correctly, the whole process will be divided into five phases (the third movement will be split into two phases). In each phase, we will listen to four versions of the current movement.
> 
> Am I correct that the listening samples will be distributed so that we won't know who the conductors are? Also, will the same four composers be used for each of the five phases? Or will they be reshuffled across groups between phases?


Yes is it !!

Yes conductor will be distributed so that we won't know who the conductors

And because there will be 9 group for the new phase(9 groups of 4 versions), I think it's better to change eshuffled across groups between phases . You will have a week by phase

and at the final phase, all participant will listen the remaining releases wich will have resisted at each elimination's phases(7 or 5 versions )

I send you just a link to download each extrats corresponding to your group . Via mega.co for exemple (or if you can advise me another very good sharing website )


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2015)

Count me in! Sounds fun (and educational).


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Whatever it is, I'm against it. Unless you need another person. Then I'm your guy.


----------



## abbado71 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ok
thinks Icarus and Scratchgolf I count you

others? don't hesitate


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

abbado71 said:


> Ok
> thinks Icarus and Scratchgolf I count you
> 
> others? don't hesitate


Excerpts? Can you send me complete 70 performances for assessment?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Excerpts? Can you send me complete 70 performances for assessment?


Have fun :lol:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...hler&work=4&performer=&medium=all&label=&cat=


----------



## abbado71 (Apr 28, 2015)

within a week , the comparative listening will start !!!
you can still register to participate at this very funny musical activity . 

Do You like to dissect a musical interpretation? make a review ? So it's an activity for you

You like Mahler ? So it's an activity for you !!

Come on, not be afraid


----------

